# Virus oder nicht Virus, das ist hier die Frage



## Mahzuni (6. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab heut mal ein wenig in meinem Task Manager geguckt und da ist mir ein Prozess aufgefallen: Name: System  PID: 4  wenn ich den Prozess beende dann fährt mein Rechner herunter: 
"windows muss jetzt neu gestartet werden da der dienst dcom-server-prozessstart unerwartet beendet wurde" und dann zählt es schön von 60 herunter...  (kann man mit shutdown -a stoppen)
Ist das nun ein Prozess von Windows oder ist das ein Virus? Mein Virenscanner Kaspersky hat keinen Alarm geschlagen.. aber wer weiss.. 

MfG Mahzuni


----------



## Alex Duschek (6. April 2006)

Also wenn ich System PID 4 bei google eingeb,kommt da nix. Und da Kaperski ein recht guter Virenscanner ist, würd ich mal sagen,dass es kein Virus ist 

Edit: Ups, hab den Doppelpunkt übersehen ^^ Dann findet man mit Google zum Beispiel http://www.neuber.com/taskmanager/deutsch/prozess/system .html


----------



## metalgear (6. April 2006)

System PID: 4 heisst in wirklichkeit _PID 4: System_ und steht afaik für die vierte _Prozess ID_. Logisch, dass eine Suche nach "System PID: 4" nichts bringt - was soll denn dort auch rauskommen? PID 4 ist nun mal die Identifikationsnummer vom Prozess "_System_":suspekt:  

@Alex Duschek 





> Und da Kaperski ein recht guter Virenscanner ist, würd ich mal sagen,dass es kein Virus ist.


Sicher - _System_ist *natürlich* kein Virus. Aber darüber hinaus: nur weil ein Scanner kein Ergebnis liefert, heisst das nicht, dass das System nicht korumpiert ist. Im Zweifelsfall IMMER auf Nummer sicher gehen und mehrere Scanner (NOD32, eScan) dran lassen. Und im Fall der Fälle gibts sowieso nur eins: System neu aufsetzen. So - der Unterricht ist beendet, und nun nennt mich Klugsche*sser.


----------



## Dr Dau (6. April 2006)

Hallo!

Und ausserdem muss der Prozess _System_ nicht immer die _ID 4_ haben.
Bei mir hat er zur derzeitigen Laufzeit z.b. die _ID 8_.
Somit dürfte Google nur bedingt zum Ergebnis führen. 

Ansonsten gilt wie schon gesagt wurde:
_System _ist kein Virus..... sondern Bestandteil von Windows.
Und ebenfalls schon gesagt wurde, gilt auch:
Alles was nicht als Virus/Trojaner/Dialer vom Virenscanner erkannt wird, muss nicht zwangsweise OK sein.
Hin und wieder soll es z.b. ja auch neue Viren/Trojaner/Dialer geben. 
Auch erkennt nicht jeder Scanner jeden Schädling, es kann also nicht schaden verschiedene Scanner einzusetzen (wurde auch schon gesagt).

Ach ja, und ob Kaspersk*i* ein guter Scanner ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Aber ich persönlich setze Kaspersk*y*  schon seit Windows 95 ein.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Caliterra (7. April 2006)

"System" selber ist wie vorher gesagt kein Virus, die Meldung hat Dich nur verwirt weil ein Virus damals diese Meldung verursacht hatte. Der Virus hat eine Schwachstelle im Windowssystem ausgenutzt um diesen von dir genannten Prozess zum Absturz zubringen. 
Den Namen des Viruses hab ich vergesssen aber er war in aller Munde.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. April 2006)

Das war Blaster.


----------



## chmee (7. April 2006)

Oder auch "Sasser" - mfg chmee


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (22. September 2007)

Neue Viren gibt es reichlich^^
Aber solange man die Kaspersky Internet Suite 7 schön aktuelle immer updatet liegt man ziemlich sicher...
Für den Fall der Fälle, empfehle ich den TaskManager vom TuneUp Utility zu nehmen, da er die Prozesse genauer identifiziert und man meistens so dann schon erkennen kann, wie bedenktlich das ist... Außerdem gibts da noch nen Prog, das heißt Security Task oder so, der überwacht die Prozesse auch und beurteilt ihre bedenklichkeit auch sofort...


----------

